# Error Message in MFSLive; Backup: /dev/hdc10: No such device or address



## buldog13 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have series 2 with 80gb hd and need to replace it with a 160 hd. Every time I use MFSLive I get the above message. I enter the hd as hdc but then it says it doesn't recognize hdc10! I was able to create a truncated drive that works using WinMFS but I would like my shows to copy on to the new drive.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Hello buldog13 and welcome to the TiVo Community.

More information is needed

how are the drives connected to the PC?

What command(s) are you typing? You do not use /dev/hdc10 just hdc if that is what you are typing.

What happens with the command mfsinfo /dev/hdc ?

and can you post the results of the command cat /proc/partitions


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

buldog13 said:


> I have series 2 with 80gb hd and need to replace it with a 160 hd. Every time I use MFSLive I get the above message. I enter the hd as hdc but then it says it doesn't recognize hdc10! I was able to create a truncated drive that works using WinMFS but I would like my shows to copy on to the new drive.


Both the MFS Live cd and WinMFS will allow you to keep your shows.

Boot up with the MFS Live cd, with the TiVo drive and the intended replacement connected.

type in

fdisk -l

and hit the enter key

(that's a lowercase L after the hyphen)

That should show you which drive is /dev/hd"whatever"

It'll also show the PC's drive, of course, which you want to be careful not to overwrite.

Let's assume that it reports your PC's drive as /dev/hda, the 80GB TiVo drive as /dev/hdb, and the 160GB you want to put in the TiVo as /dev/hdc

type

pdisk -l

This should show hda not having an Apple Partion Map, hdb having one, and you can ignore whatever it says for hdc 'cause that's the one you're going to overwrite.

Then type

mfsinfo /dev/hdb

and see if everything looks right.

Otherwise, post back with whatever error code it reports.

And run

pdisk -l

again and write down the output for hdb, or run

pdisk /dev/hdb

if necessary to get it all on the screen at the same time.

We need to see if the Apple Partition Map is okay IF mfsinfo indicates a problem with the MFS partitions.

The idea is to eventually use mfscopy (from either the MFS Live cd or inside WinMFS) to copy from hdb to hdc, and then expand as a separate step, or if necessary, we'll use

dd_rescue

off of the MFS Live cd to do a little trickery.


----------



## buldog13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Homeuser
Thanks for your reply. The drives are connected as secondary master (old TiVo 80gb) and secondary slave (new 160gb). The are on the only IDE connection I have on this PC. The windows drive is necessarily unconnected as it is IDE too. Command mfsinfo /dev/hdc gets an error message: /dev/hdc10: No such device or address. Command cat /proc/partions gets error message cat: can't open '/proc/partions' : No such file or directory


----------



## buldog13 (Aug 9, 2013)

unitron said:


> Both the MFS Live cd and WinMFS will allow you to keep your shows.
> 
> Boot up with the MFS Live cd, with the TiVo drive and the intended replacement connected.
> 
> ...


Unitron
Thanks for your prompt response. I just ran the fdisk -l command for the old tivo drive only and got to this result: Disk /dev/sda together with size etc of the drive and another message Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partion table. Should I has described the disks as "sda" and "sda". Is the "doesn't contain a valid partion table message" significant? I ran pdisk -l and it does show an Apple partion map.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

buldog13 said:


> Unitron
> Thanks for your prompt response. I just ran the fdisk -l command for the old tivo drive only and got to this result: Disk /dev/sda together with size etc of the drive and another message Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partion table. Should I has described the disks as "sda" and "sda". Is the "doesn't contain a valid partion table message" significant? I ran pdisk -l and it does show an Apple partion map.


fdisk

cannot read Apple Partition Maps.

If you had your Windows drive hooked up it would have taken note of the IBM/DOS style MBR and partition table and reported something about that.

The reason to run it is to see which /dev/whatever is assigned to which drive, and to make sure it doesn't report any problems other than not finding what it considers a valid partition table.

(pdisk

would have reported some sort of error for your Windows drive, had it been connected, because it would only have been looking for Apple Partition Maps)

However, I may see the problem.

Despite being connected via IDE, your drives seem to be reporting as /dev/*s*dX instead of /dev/*h*dX.

SATA and SCSI drives are usually detected by Linux as s and IDE as h

(sd for SCSI drive and hd for hard drive--this predates SATA--USB sticks are usually sd something as well--apparently anything that ain't IDE is considered SCSI, except floppy drives, which are fdX)

MFS Live, having a few years on the original underlying MFS Tools code, is looking for an IDE (hdX) drive.

Why your system is reporting IDE drives as non-IDE I don't know.

WinMFS should be able to do what you need if that's the only problem.

But is that the only problem?

Did

fdisk

find the 160GB drive at all?

I guess it would have called it /dev/sdb

If not, you need to reboot and go directly into your PC's setup screens/BIOS/CMOS and see if the drive is even being detected.

Are you using one of those 80 conductor (40 pin) IDE cables with the blue, gray, and black plug that are designed to choose Master and Slave via Cable Select?

If so, do you have both drives jumpered for CS?

If using the older design 40 conductor (40 pin) cable, do you have one drive jumpered to Master and the other jumpered to Slave?

Or (a very small possibility) do you have a 40 conductor cable with a small hole punched in one of the lines, which is the original way they made Cable Select Cables, by disconnecting (I think it's pin 28) from one of the plugs by severing the wire on that line via that hole punch.

Try swapping which data cable plug goes to which drive and see if the BIOS can see both.

Also, make sure you have the 4 wire power plugs connected to both drives, something I recently overlooked myself while swapping parts around.

Anyway, once you get both drives recognized by the PC, WinMFS should be able to let you select the 80GB drive, and then click mfscopy to copy everything to another drive, and should only offer the 160 as a choice for that other drive.

BUT FIRST!

After selecting the 80GB, click on mfsinfo and make sure it doesn't report any problems.

Then proceed to mfscopy.

It'll take a long time, and for a while it'll look like it's frozen, but it'll copy over all your shows and settings eventually.

When it finishes, it'll say there's extra room on the new drive and ask if you want to expand.

Go ahead and get in the habit of saying no to avoid a bug that strikes when working with larger drives, then you won't make the mistake later.

Then after saying no, select the new drive and click mfsinfo and make sure it looks okay. This time the partition map should show an Apple Free partition (of around 80GBs) on the end, reflecting the extra space.

Then close that and click on mfsadd to expand into that space.

You do not have to make a back up truncated image and restore from that image to go to a different same size or larger drive.

Although a truncated backup image (which won't have your shows but will have all of your settings, like what zip code and cable co. and season passes and thumb ratings) is not a bad thing to have.

Remember, MFS Live cannot use a .tbk backup made by WinMFS and WinMFS cannot use a .bak backup made by MFS Live.

Make one of each for maximum future proofing and security.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

buldog13 said:


> Homeuser
> Thanks for your reply. The drives are connected as secondary master (old TiVo 80gb) and secondary slave (new 160gb). The are on the only IDE connection I have on this PC. The windows drive is necessarily unconnected as it is IDE too. Command mfsinfo /dev/hdc gets an error message: /dev/hdc10: No such device or address. Command cat /proc/partions gets error message cat: can't open '/proc/partions' : No such file or directory


your PC may be using an advanced EIDE adapter making the drives appear to the PC as SATA drives or you may be seeing a USB or possibly the CD R/w drive. Use mfsinfo /dev/sda to verify the drive is the valid TiVo drive next add the second drive and see if it shows up with the fdisk -l command. If the mfsinfo command fails check the BIOS to verify the drives settings (Auto) and the IDE controller is enabled for both master and slave.

The drive(s) should still show up in the partition table using the cat /proc/parti*ti*ons command 
Hint: The Linux command line has auto complete using the tab key if you type cat /proc/part then the 'tab' key it should complete the line for you.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

+1

Looks like based on information so far that your setup is most likely hda(sda) and hdb(sdb). More than likely your original command had hdc in the command line. Since the drive did not exist in your setup, it gave you the error. I have also seen a similar error on certain expanded drives that were expanded in a non traditional way.


----------



## buldog13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, both drives were listed as sda and sda for the new 160gb drive. I can not use WinMFS to copy the drive because the PC I have only has one IDE 40 pin connection, so I have to remove the Windows drive. That is why I am using MFSLive for this. I tried command "backup -qTao - /dev/sda | restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/sdb" and that started to work but at the point "restoring 32158 of 63698 mb (50.48%) 10 mb/sec (ETA 0:49:07) backup failed: bad address restore: Premature end of backup data" is there a way to get past this point?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You need to use  ddrescue it is a program on the MFSLive cd. ddrescue makes a binary copy of the drive block by block and is able to continue after encountering a unreadable block. Ddrescue will retry to read the bad block several times so don't be surprised if it takes a very long time to copy the time will very depending on the number of bad blocks encountered.

Note: There is no "Sanity" protection so be sure you understand and double check the command for the source and destination before pressing enter.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh, and the good news since the error is in the recordings area of the drive you should be able to recover most of the recordings.

Also if you have an extra fan it may be helpful to keep the drive cool by blowing air across the drive I keep a spare hard drive cooler in my tool kit for this.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

After using ddrescue, I would boot the copy in the TiVo to make sure everything is functional. Once you know everything is fine, use either WinMFS or MFSLive to expand the drive.


----------



## buldog13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. TiVo is not well supported in Canada. I only ever saw the Series 2 that we bought in 2007, but now it is all back and running with a larger capacity. Dd_rescue took about 8 hours but it looks like it is working fine.


----------



## Chrisfromiowa (May 1, 2015)

Thank you, once again a years old post has helped me out. I'd been thinking I was doing something wrong when I couldnt get hda to work. I got sda working by accident, just because the giant list during the linux boot up showed sda scsi items listed. I kept getting a use -E instead of -s warning but either way hda/hdb didnt work. Thanks again.


----------

